# Found a company that makes jewelry findings in the US!



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

http://www.kraemerfindings.com/

I e-mailed them and they confirmed they've got a manufacturing plant in RI.

*grin*

So they do exist ... US manufacturing plants. I mean, they're not like the dinosaurs and totally extinct. 

-- Leva


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link....


----------

